# Rasberry F-pac for SP?



## abefroman (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to do Raspberry F-pac for 3 of my 6 gallons of SP, can this be done with frozen rasberries?

Do I want to let it finish primary, the move into 2 3-gal carboys for secondary and add the f-pac then?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2010)

These F-Pacs are used after the wine is fermented to sweeten back and also flavor. You could use frozen fruit for that or add it in while its fermenting but as of now it will add sugars which will make it ferment more possibly making the abv to high for this wine.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 27, 2010)

Wade E said:


> These F-Pacs are used after the wine is fermented to sweeten back and also flavor. You could use frozen fruit for that or add it in while its fermenting but as of now it will add sugars which will make it ferment more possibly making the abv to high for this wine.



Thx


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Thx



Why are you "done for the year" in your sig?


----------



## abefroman (Nov 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> Why are you "done for the year" in your sig?




I'm starting the SP in January.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

You can go that long before starting another batch??? Thats not what we mean by patience or the 3 P's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abefroman (Nov 28, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You can go that long before starting another batch??? Thats not what we mean by patience or the 3 P's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ROFL, I can't but I'll be travelling of an on a lot this month, and won't be around several days in a row to keep an eye on primary.


----------

